# Stereo Integrity Prototype Subwoofer Driver Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Stereo Integrity is offering up a couple of drivers to be given away in the next few weeks. In anticipation of these subwoofer drivers being released they are going to giveaway both prototype drivers. They will be giving away one 15" D2 and one 18" D2. 

















To be entered into the giveaway simply reply to this thread in this link with your name and which driver you would like (15" or 18"). They will be ending the giveaway on September 7'th, which gives you a few weeks to enter. However, there is a catch... if you win one of the drivers you will be required to post a review of how it performs for you right here on HTS. 

Good luck!

This is and announcement thread only and is closed (see the link above for entry). For the discussion of the drivers see the New SI HT woofer specs and info thread.


----------

